# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Doulos [Medina, Roma, Franca C.]

## τοξοτης

Το S.S. MEDINA 1914-1949

Πηγή : www.ssmaritime.net/ssMedina.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Το S.S. ROMA (ex MEDINA) 1949-1953

Πηγή : www.ssmaritime.net/doulos1-2.htm



*SS Roma seen in New York full of pilgrims the 1950 during “Holy year”**(Alex Duncan - Gravesend)*



SS Roma see at anchor in Venice*From the author’s private collection*

----------


## τοξοτης

Το M.S. FRANCA C (ex SS Medina & SS Roma)

LINER 1953 -1959 

Πηγή : www.ssmaritime.net/doulos1-3.htm



Franca C the liner, before the deck extensions 

*Photographer unknown 





 
*Franca-C is seen in the later days as a Trans Atlantic liner*

AuthorΆs private collection

Συνεχίζεται

----------


## τοξοτης

Το M.S. FRANCA C (ex SS Medina & Roma)

Πηγή : www.ssmaritime.net/mvFrancaC.htm

CRUISE 1959 - 1977



Pre release cruise promo image of the M/S Franca C the cruise shipFrom the author’s private collection




A general colour Franca C brochure with cabin plan from November 1963 – Note the narrow stove pipe atop the funnel





The new 1970 Franca C ready to cruise on – Note the new funnel configuration

----------


## τοξοτης

Το MV DOULOS (ex SS Medina & Roma , MS Franca C) 1977 - 

Πηγή : www.ssmaritime.net/doulos1-4.htm



*MV Doulos, another incarnation of the Medina**Postcard - Author’s private collection*





In the meantime the Grand Dame sails on – Note the new satellite dome just aft of her funnel 

History and the future has finally met up in March 2006

Photograph © 2007 http://mrsanguine.com


_MV Doulos Specifications_

*MV Doulos**: Her name is Greek word for "Servant"*
IMO:5119105
Call Sigh: 9HKF
Built:Newport News Shipbuilding and Dry Dock Company USA
Tonnage:6,818 GRT (Gross Registered Tons)
Launched: 22 August 1914 as SS Medinaa coastal freighter (Mallory Shipping Co)
Length:130.35m - 410ft
Width: 16.6m - 54ft
Draft: 5.5m - 18.2ft
Engines: Steam triple expansion (1914)
Fiat Diesels - four stroke, V18-cyl unit, 5,958kW-8,100bhp, Intermediate fuel(installed in 1970)
Service speed:12 to 15 knots
Propeller: 1 - fixed pitch propeller
Electric Plant: 3 AC Gen Sets 380V 50Hz
2 Bergen KRG 6 (1125 kVA)
1 Bergen KRG 5 (750 kVA)
Crew/staff:350 /414 (variable)
Special feature:Counter stern.

----------


## Ellinis

Α couple of postcards, bought onboard DOULOS during her visit at Piraeus a few years ago.

What is interesting is that in a 1950 greek magazine that I came accross recently, she is described as "Greek-owned". It was during the time that she was sailing in the Atlantic as the emmigrant liner ROMA. 

doulos1.jpg

doulos4.jpg

----------


## britanis

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! the doulos is saved for the future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and after 2010 she drive.............drive.................drive.....  .......

over 95 years and ever safed!
the old quality is better than some new technic!

----------


## Ellinis

Πλώρη 100 χρονών σχεδόν, στον Πειραιά πριν 5 χρόνια.

Καρφωτή και ατσαλάκωτη...σαν του Αγ.Νεκτάριος ένα πράγμα :mrgreen:

doulos bow.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πλώρη 100 χρονών σχεδόν, στον Πειραιά πριν 5 χρόνια.
> 
> Καρφωτή και ατσαλάκωτη...σαν του Αγ.Νεκτάριος ένα πράγμα :mrgreen:
> 
> doulos bow.jpg



Που λεγαμε! :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

Θέλετε μερικές ακόμη ????
http://www.bluestarline.org/doulos.html



*Doulos* ~ Departing Wellington 25/07/2008 ~ Photograph © Peter Stacey


*Doulos* ~ Navigation Bridge ~ Photograph © Peter Stacey


*Doulos* ~ Departing Wellington 25/07/2008 ~ Photograph © Peter Stacey


*Doulos* ~ Departing Wellington 25/07/2008 ~ Photograph © Peter Stacey

----------


## Ellinis

Το καράβι δυστυχώς σταμάτησε τα ταξίδια του, μιας και η επιθεώρηση που είχε στη Σιγκαπούρη βρήκε "θέματα".
Θα μείνει δεμένο εκεί, όσο ο οργανισμός όπου ανήκει θα ψάξει να δει αν θα βρεθεί κάποιος να το διατηρήσει. Για να δούμε...

περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ε οσο φιλοτιμες και να ειναι οι λαμαρινες του 1911 ειναι το βαπορι.Τι να σου κανει.Δεν ηταν και ποτε κοτερο καποιου επιφανους αυτης της κοινωνιας ωστε να εχει την αριστη συντηρηση.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι η ξεχωριστή πρύμη του Doulos - που παραμένει στη Σιγκαπούρη με το μέλλον του αβέβαιο...

Από την τελευταία του επίσκεψη στον Πειραιά
doulos stern.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία Ellinis.

Πιστεύω δε ότι η πρύμνη του είναι χαρακτηριστική για την εποχή μας.
Πριν 90+ χρόνια που ναυπηγήθηκε πρέπει να ήταν μια συνηθισμένη πρύμνη την οποία είχαν τα περισσότερα πλοία της εποχής εκείνης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοιαζει με του ANGELICA που ηταν της ιδιας εποχης

----------


## τοξοτης

Σωστός ο Ben
Επίσης με  μια βόλτα  στο < Φωτογραφίες παλαιών LINERS > θα δείτε αρκετές τέτοιες πρύμνες της εποχής εκείνης.

----------


## Ellinis

Για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει, αυτός ο τύπος της πρύμνης λεγόταν "counter".

----------


## τοξοτης

> Για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει, αυτός ο τύπος της πρύμνης λεγόταν "counter".


Πάντα κάτι μαθαίνουμε εμείς οι μη ναυτικοί.
Κάθε γνώση ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ακόμη μια φωτογραφία του <αιωνόβιου> πλοίου.

m18919.jpg 
http://www.ships.de/resources/m18919.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kάποιες αχτίδες φωτος πέσανε στο πλοίο...




> An offer was made recently by a party interested in preserving the ship, and who has access to the resources needed to make this a viable proposition. This offer has been accepted, subject to agreeing on the details in a ‘memorandum of agreement’ - a process which needs to happen before the transfer of ownership can take place. 
> πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά.
Πιστεύω ότι πλοία που ταξιδεύουν για σχεδόν 100 χρόνια , αν δε μπορούν να συνεχίσουν , τους αξίζει τουλάχιστον ένα απάνεμο λιμάνι όπου θα είναι επισκέψιμα ώστε να βλέπει ο κόσμος πως ήταν κάποτε τα πλοία και όχι να <γίνουν καρφίτσες>.
¶λλωστε , δε ξέρω , πόσα από αυτά έχουν μείνει ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θεμα ειναι οτο συγκεκριμενο εχει αλλαξει παρα πολυ απο το αρχικο σχεδιο και ουσιαστικα μιλαμε για ενα πλοιο των 50's με  πρυμνη του 1911.Βαλτε και το πολυ νεοτερο εξοπλισμο του μηχανη, βοηθηματα κτλ και εχουμε ενα υβριδιο διαφορων εποχων.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Ben, αν αξίζει να διασωθεί, σίγουρα δεν είναι για τη ναυπηγική τέχνη που "κουβαλάει".

----------


## τοξοτης

Σ' αυτό έχεις δίκιο φίλε Ben αν σκεφτείς ότι ξεκίνησε έτσι :

*SS MEDINA*
*doulos-Medina2.jpg*
www.ssmaritime.net/ssMedina.htm

έγινε έτσι :
*MV DOULOS*
Doulos-pc.jpg
Πηγή : www.ssmaritime.net/doulos1-4.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Doulos Hong Kong 2009

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cnmark/3775074819/

Doulos.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Απ' όσο μπορώ να δω εξωτερικά τουλάχιστο μια χαρά κρατιέται και όπως φαίνεται , εκτός άλλων παραγόντων , θα ταξιδεύει μερικά χρόνια ακόμη.
Πάντα καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τα σχέδια για το Doulos Phos όπως ονομάστηκε από τους νέους ιδιοκτήτες είναι να έχει στατικό ρόλο στο λιμάνι της Σιγκαπούρης. Θα μετατραπεί σε πλωτό εκθεσιακό χώρο με εστιατόρια, μπαρ, καφέ, βιβλιοπωλείο, αίθουσα συναυλιών, κλπ. Επίσης, θα προσφέρεται για ξεναγήσεις και οι επισκέπτες θα μπορούν να επισκεφθούν τη γέφυρα, το μηχανοστάσιο, κλπ

----------


## Ellinis

Το FRANCA C. σε μια επίσκεψη του στον Πειραιά κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70, όταν ταξίδευε ακόμη ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο για τη Costa.
Ήταν ήδη τότε 60 χρονών!

franca c.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το DOULOS PHOS απομακρύνθηκε από το υγρό στοιχείο, ίσως οριστικά, μιας και πλέον αναπαύεται στη ξηρά στο νησί Bintan της Ινδονησίας. Εκεί θα γίνει η τελική μετατροπή του σε ξενοδοχείο. Φωτογραφίες του στο Bintan μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ και εδώ.

Και μιας και το πιάσαμε, να αναφέρω οτι όταν το πλοίο πουλήθηκε το 1947 στην Παναμαϊκή εταιρία Compania Naviera San Miguel, το περιοδικό "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" είχε γράψει για αγορά του από ελληνικά συμφέροντα. H πληροφορία αυτή "ελέγχεται" μιας και όλες οι λοιπές πηγές γράφουν οτι η San Miguel ήταν εταιρία ιταλικών συμφερόντων. Αφού μετασκευάστηκε στη La Spezia σε επιβατηγό και με το νέο όνομα ROMA είχε κάνει μερικά υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια για την εταιρία Genaviter μεταφέροντας πιστούς για τους εορτασμούς των ρωμαιοκαθολικών το 1950. Να το δούμε όπως ήταν τότε σε μια σπάνια φωτογραφία:

ROMA-OF-GENAVITER-GENOA-CIA-NAVIERA-SAN-MIGUEL-copy.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην επίσκεψή του στον Πειραιά το 2003 με πήγαν στην Ασφάλεια του ΚΛΠ γιατί το βιντεοσκοπούσα :Surprised: . Τόσο "ανοιχτόμυαλοι" ήταν οι λιμενικοί που αγνοούσαν την ιστορικότητα του πλοίου.Ευτυχώς η συνεργασία μου τότε με το γνωστό περιοδικό με έσωσε από συνέπειες.

----------

